# Crisps vs. Nuts



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

I hate snacking on crisps. It was suggested recently I started eating nuts instead, ideally to supplement my work pack-up.

Bought some cashews and mixed nuts. Are nuts much better for you than crisps.....what types and how often?

This is to keep weight down, not necessarily to aid with training. Thanks guys.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

They are better as they are natural and contain fibre, protein, vitamins, minerals and good fats. Crisps don't on the whole.

Almonds, walnuts and brazils are my favs.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i love almonds or salted/roasted cashews (to much sodium scare alert is overrated imo)


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

crisps = carbs and fat

nuts = protein and fat (also a more healthy mix of fats if that bothers you)

so from a bbing point of view nuts would be a better snack. They are very calorific though so not great on a cut unless there is space for them. From a weight loss point of view though a calorie is a calorie regardless of were it comes from.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> i love almonds or salted/roasted cashews (to much sodium scare alert is overrated imo)


Completely agree about salt.

Funny how when people decide they want to add a bit of muscle they then get obsessed over things like salt... if it didn't worry you before you started training why should it bother you now.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

2004mark said:


> Completely agree about salt.
> 
> Funny how when people decide they want to add a bit of muscle they then get obsessed over things like salt... if it didn't worry you before you started training why should it bother you now.


in my avi i was eating loads of salt and had minimum water lol +_+ misunderstood/feared imo lol


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Totally agree on the salt, plus in this weather the amount we are all sweating you need to up the intake anyway imo.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Nuts are certainly a healthier option than crisps. However as already mentioned there not the best choice if your trying to lose weight as they are really calorific. I also think their a pretty poor source of protein. You might wanna think about snacking on some raw veg (carrot sticks, celery etc) packed full of nutients, less calories and filling, more bang for your buck.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Nuts may be "healthier" but they are ridiculously calorie dense and moreish so you can find yourself easily polishing off 500 calories..


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Get your chops around some nuts man! They're awesome!

I like to mix some seeds and a little fried fruit with them too to mix it up a bit.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Without a doubt, snacking on nuts berries etc ..

Walnuts cashew nuts almonds avacados blueberries

Lots of benefits for the body..crisps suck


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Get your chops around some nuts man! They're awesome!
> 
> I like to mix some seeds and a little* fried* fruit with them too to mix it up a bit.


Completely missing the point of going for the healthier nut option Dr :whistling:


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Nuts definitely better. Calorie dense like said but I still ate 50g everyday on a cut, didn't do me any harm.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks guys. I think I'll be stocking up on a variety of unsalted nuts, raisins and carrot sticks for my lunchbox treats. Like also those mimi 'Snack-a-Jacks" too. :tt2:


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

Love pistachios, they cost more than the other types, anyone know a cheap supplier for bulk bags ?


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

James s said:


> Love pistachios, they cost more than the other types, anyone know a cheap supplier for bulk bags ?


Check out the ethnic foods aisle in Tesco. They do 1kg bags of almonds and 1kg bags of pistachios for £6 or £7


----------

